# Working in doha family in dubai



## movieguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Folks I searched for a similar topic here so forgive me if it has been covered. I am entertaining an offer from Doha but I would like my family to stay here in Dubai as my children and my wife are very rooted here now. I have heard that some expats commute weekly but how does that affect visas for Dubai? Can you retain your UAE visa for your family and still work in Qatar? Any thoughts on this especially from people who are living this scenario would be hugely appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Your wife and kids will not have a resident visa (unless she is working). They will need to do visa runs, and a visit visa will not be enough for getting bank accounts with cheques, renting, and even school admissions.
Some options could be (1) set up a free zone company and sponsor your family so that they have residency visas, (2) ask your prospective employer if they have a related dubai entity which could sponsor the family.


----------

